# Anadrol experiences?



## Rage Strength (Jul 28, 2012)

I've never done anadrol but was wondering what your guyses experience with anadrol is. Sides? Amount of strength and size gained? Be sure to mention what dose you were on. Post away guys!


----------



## Mr P (Jul 28, 2012)

anadrol Oxymetholone pharma grade is highly androgenic with an extreamly high anabolic compound, it is the king of mass builder and it's also the king when it comes to cutting.. it produces red blood cells, giving u an amazin pump.. It's prescribed to Aids patients, water weight can happen at or around the third week, Strenth gains can occur right after the first week, you can use it to gain mass or to cut, to cut you need to take an AI, keep in mind it is  liver toxic since it has alpha alkylated 17 which causes toxcitity to the liver when used for long term, it could cause a temporary Jundice disease, but once stopped it's usually reversable.

It's been my experience after using Anadrol for over 2 months, I did experience some jaundice, but it whent away after stopping use... I can tell u thou, while I was using it, I dosed it at 25mg ED with an AI and was very vascular, when it's pharma grade it is the king... (compound per compound) period...


----------



## HH (Jul 28, 2012)

P nailed in spot on


----------



## traviswyliedime (Jul 28, 2012)

I used it 50-75mg ed pre workout for about 5 weeks. I used the liquid version from an ugl. I loved what it did in the gym but my god I had terrible headaches and my bp went through the roof!


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 28, 2012)

Will be running this next cycle at 50mgs pre/workout. I`ve run this back ago and retain water like crazy, but it was a very dumb run back them...you know what Im talkinga bout RIGHT!!!!!


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 28, 2012)

I tried it for a while and the pumps were umberable when running. I have to run. The pumps are a whole lot worst then with dbol, the water retention wasnt that bad... But the strenght gains...that shit was awesom....


----------



## Rage Strength (Jul 28, 2012)

Lulu66 said:


> I tried it for a while and the pumps were umberable when running. I have to run. The pumps are a whole lot worst then with dbol, the water retention wasnt that bad... But the strenght gains...that shit was awesom....



What dosage did u run it and did u lose any strength once u got off the drol?


----------



## italian1 (Jul 29, 2012)

I've used it a bunch of times.  50 mg X2 a day.  Love the strength gains.  And at the 2-3 week mark one day you'll look in the mirror and go WTF because you'll look totally different over night- seems like.  I always feel like shit towards the end.  You feel like, wow this shit really is poisoning me.  In the end I get stomach aches- don"t want to eat, and get bad headaches.  I used dbol before and never really liked it, so I started using A-drol instead.  Cycle I'm on now, I switched back to dbol, and will use dbol again next time.


----------



## Rage Strength (Jul 29, 2012)

italian1 said:


> I've used it a bunch of times.  50 mg X2 a day.  Love the strength gains.  And at the 2-3 week mark one day you'll look in the mirror and go WTF because you'll look totally different over night- seems like.  I always feel like shit towards the end.  You feel like, wow this shit really is poisoning me.  In the end I get stomach aches- don"t want to eat, and get bad headaches.  I used dbol before and never really liked it, so I started using A-drol instead.  Cycle I'm on now, I switched back to dbol, and will use dbol again next time.



Nice man. Dbol makes me have one of those unpleasant hangover headaches so I'm wondering what drol would do.


----------



## 502 (Jul 7, 2013)

Only time I tried dbol I couldn't piss, prostate was swollen, that was on half of a 50mg tab, so I'm going to try drol next cycle and see how I react to that.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm impressed with what I would call quality posts about drol here. Used to be many guys weren't able to get good drol and it showed in their posts and reports about it.
Real good drol kills my appetite. It improves some after a couple of weeks, but never goes away. It makes me feel, overall, like shit. The entire run. As someone said though, the mirror doesn't lie. I look full as fuck.
One of the guys here mentioned it as being the "King" of cutting. I'm not sure I would call it that, but I have a feeling I know what he was getting at. Many guys that compete will run drol right up to contest time. While dropping calories(was gonna say cutting calories) and manipulating water will keep drol anywhere from 100mged up to 400mg/ed. It keeps them full.
I think I remember reading POB talking about loving the pre workout blend of 50mg/drol and 50mg dbol? It's a fucking beautiful partnership there.


----------



## sfstud33 (Jul 7, 2013)

As biggerben said - drol kills my appetite on around week 2-3. Also while on drol my AST and ALT were both in the high 80's - not a place im comfortable keeping them for a long period of time. 

Having said that - the first week of drol as awesome! After stopping drol it took several weeks for appetite to come back. I have a hard enough time eating as it is - so drol is something i'll save for when I'm trying to cut calories.


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 7, 2013)

i have a custom liquid oral blend i am just waiting to use... 50mg/ml dbol + 100mg/ml drol

My hair has been falling out like its on fucking fire since my last tren run so I am going to wait a bit to use it...


----------



## #TheMatrix (Sep 8, 2013)

Pikiki said:


> Will be running this next cycle at 50mgs pre/workout. I`ve run this back ago and retain water like crazy, but it was a very dumb run back them...you know what Im talkinga bout RIGHT!!!!!



what the hell are  you talking about?  

hey italian....then did you have a good cycle with anadrol?

andro....good?

would dosing lower yield good results as well?   im looking for an oral to bridge cycles


----------



## Rage Strength (Sep 9, 2013)

sparticus said:


> what the hell are  you talking about?
> 
> hey italian....then did you have a good cycle with anadrol?
> 
> ...



This threads over a year old holy shit lol. Anadrol a ****in right. Good drol you'll see gains on as low as 50mg.. I go as high as 200mg, but try to avoid orals overall.. If you're going to bridge with it you might as well add in trt dose of test..


----------



## #TheMatrix (Sep 9, 2013)

hey rage.
thanks for replying.  I was doing some searching on anadrol experiences  and your topic came up.  
ive had success with var as a bridge..to combat the crap feeling of pct and still able to make gains while recovering.

but what ive read from anadrol having such better results made me consider it.  as for the negative sides....that made me have to ask again.  no lie. 200mg daily?   **** thats a beef dose for an oral.  

the over all feeling being on var really helps me during pct.  but I want to experience other compounds.    superdrol?  maybe on my to try list


----------



## #TheMatrix (Sep 9, 2013)

as for being a year old...I saw replies of a month ago.  so not really bringing up a dead topic.  

free bump


----------



## Rage Strength (Sep 9, 2013)

sparticus said:


> hey rage.
> thanks for replying.  I was doing some searching on anadrol experiences  and your topic came up.
> ive had success with var as a bridge..to combat the crap feeling of pct and still able to make gains while recovering.
> 
> ...



Anadrol is much harsher on the hpta though so you're really not letting your hpta restore.. I would never recommend anyone try the doses I do just as a disclaimer. You don't need those high doses unless you're like me and have to goal of being one of those 300lb mass monsters at 8%bf.. If you're going to bridge, you might as well just blast and cruise. Superdrol is even harsher than anadrol. As I said though 50mg of anadrol is suffice enough to make some gains.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Sep 9, 2013)

looks like I should stick to anavar.


----------



## beasto (Sep 13, 2013)

Yea Mr. P hit it right on the spot BAM. Agree 100%. I can't wait to have a nice dance with A bombs again! Jealous jealous.


----------

